# Wtf...



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

Is this section a joke?...


Oh I guess it's legit...

I guess i just popped it's cherry...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 7, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Is this section a joke?...


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

No it's black History Month...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2012)

we keep getting requests for an all natural forum so this is it!


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

Prince said:


> we keep getting requests for an all natural forum so this is it!


 

How about all the request for adding tranny as a gender option?...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/suggestion-box/146322-add-tranny-gender-option.html

And TRT section?...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/suggestion-box/153209-trt-section.html


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 7, 2012)

Who is going to head this section?


----------



## littlekev (Feb 7, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Who is going to head this section?



I can. test is natural, and i like teenage girls....


----------



## littlekev (Feb 7, 2012)

Opps this isn't anything goes...


----------



## Tuco (Feb 7, 2012)

A teen section in a board that is sponsored by businesses that deal in the sale of illicit anabolic steroids.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 7, 2012)

The "Natural" section will do good, but give it a few months and the teens will start to ask, "How does this dbol only cycle looks brahs?"

I vote for bigbenj or Capt'n as the moderator


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

djlance said:


> The "Natural" section will do good, but give it a few months and the teens will start to ask, "How does this dbol only cycle looks brahs?"
> 
> I vote for BigBen or Capt'n as the moderators


 



I think that's the plan...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 7, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> A teen section in a board that is sponsored by businesses that deal in the sale of illicit anabolic steroids.



What are you trying to say Pit? Everyone here is natural


----------



## Tuco (Feb 7, 2012)

djlance said:


> What are you trying to say Pit? Everyone here is natural



I forgot all aas posts and soliciting by sponsors is for pure entertainment purposes.  With the teen section now, it will be like DisneyWorld here.


----------



## littlekev (Feb 7, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> I forgot all aas posts and soliciting by sponsors is for pure entertainment purposes.  With the teen section now, it will be like DisneyWorld here.



They need to add the kids from High school musical to their banner....


----------



## Tuco (Feb 7, 2012)

littlekev said:


> They need to add the kids from High school musical to their banner....



That mexican hoe is pretty bad too


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 7, 2012)

littlekev said:


> They need to add the kids from High school musical to their banner....




some of those chicks from high school musical are older than most of the people here


----------



## littlekev (Feb 7, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> some of those chicks from high school musical are older than most of the people here


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

I vote for twist to be the mod here. He likes teen boy bodybuilders and hes natty


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 7, 2012)

I vote myself I'm young and fucking natural! I'll keep those teen fuckers in check...


----------



## Curt James (Feb 7, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> A teen section in a board that is sponsored by businesses that deal in the sale of *illicit *anabolic steroids.



*Countries where steroids may be legally purchased*


Australia - With Rx, but usually difficult to get from a physician
Bahamas - With/without Rx
Belgium - With Rx
Canada - Not at all
Costa Rica - With/without Rx
Dominican Republic - Without Rx
Egypt - Without Rx
England - Not at all
France - With Rx
Germany - With Rx
Greece - With/without Rx
Hong Kong - With/without Rx
Japan - With Rx
Korea - With/without Rx
Mexico - With/without Rx
Puerto Rico - With/without Rx
South Africa - With/without Rx
Sweden - Not at all
Switzerland - With Rx
Thailand - With/without Rx
Turkey - no Rx
United States - Not at all

Not sure how up to date that list is, however the sale of AAS is not universally illegal. 

Certainly, _the discussion of AAS_ is perfectly legal.

And, of course, it should go without saying that teenagers should not even _think _about supplementing with hormones. Aging men and seniors? That's another story entirely.

Regardless of all that, a Natural Bodybuilding subforum on a message board dedicated to getting stronger and growing muscles? Sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 7, 2012)

Wait!!! I thought AAS use was ok in the UK?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 7, 2012)

djlance said:


> The "Natural" section will do good, but give it a few months and the teens will start to ask, "How does this dbol only cycle looks brahs?"
> 
> I vote for bigbenj or Capt'n as the moderator



my ****! I would moderate the **** out of this section. keep these little rascals in line.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 8, 2012)

This section is gonna get raided by the "Dateline: To Catch A Predator" crew. 

"Wanna tell me what you're doing here today, bigbenj?"


----------



## ExLe (Feb 8, 2012)

Curt James said:


> *Countries where steroids may be legally purchased*
> 
> 
> Australia - With Rx, but usually difficult to get from a physician
> ...


 

Test E and C are both prescribed legally for TRT in the US...

They sell it at Walgreens with RX...


----------



## secdrl (Feb 8, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Test E and C are both prescribed legally for TRT in the US...
> 
> They sell it at Walgreens with RX...




5.00 copay for a 10ml vial of Cyp. I'll take that.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 8, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Test E and C are both prescribed legally for TRT in the US...
> 
> They sell it at Walgreens with RX...


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 8, 2012)

sweet


----------



## BB's Dad (Feb 23, 2012)

I love the freedom in this forum.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 23, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Test E and C are both prescribed legally for TRT in the US...
> 
> They sell it at Walgreens with RX...



Walgreens Watson is bunk I hear, you gotta go to Costco for the real deal.


----------



## Ellien (Feb 23, 2012)

absolutely right.


----------



## big60235 (Feb 24, 2012)

The Teen section is to make it easier for the creepy pedafiles to find their next kid to bait and molest. 

Don't get me started on the natural bodybuilding world, most competitors are a joke.


----------



## malk (Feb 24, 2012)

Its not ilegal to buy,take or have possesion of roids in the uk,if its
for personal use,black market is huge here,no need for perscription
pharma meds,which are mostly fake these days and avoided here.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 24, 2012)

_Buncha comedians!_


----------



## Curt James (Feb 24, 2012)

malk said:


> Its not ilegal to buy,take or have possesion of* roids in the uk,if its
> for personal* use,black market is huge here,no need for perscription
> pharma meds,which are mostly fake these days and avoided here.



But did you see the list of herbal supps that have been banned? 

I'll find the article ASAP.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 24, 2012)

> We have been informed by the MHRA that we need to go through our entire product catalogue and delist many products.
> 
> We will be able to fulfil all orders that come in but once products are delisted it will not be possible to buy them. We are taking legal advice on this but for now we must comply with the law even if we disagree with it.
> 
> ...



*Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency*









*Borderline products : MHRA*

And this has been in the pipeline for some time?

*Herbal remedies banned as new EU rules take effect | Society | The Observer*


----------



## malk (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes there is a massive clamp down on the supp market for sum
reason? caffine products,pre workout etc,pro hormones...wierd?
probably to do with the olympics..fvck knows!!!
Waste of money anyways lol


----------



## ExLe (Feb 27, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Walgreens Watson is bunk I hear, you gotta go to Costco for the real deal.


 

How is it bunk?...


You would prefer an UG lab to Watson?...


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

Curt James said:


> *Countries where steroids may be legally purchased*
> 
> 
> Australia - With Rx, but usually difficult to get from a physician
> ...


Worthless post. I see what you're trying to do, but the fact of the matter is, a HUGE amount of the posters here live in countries where it's illegal. C'mon, you put Egypt and South Africa in there. There's probably only 5 posters on this entire board from those two places combined.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Worthless post. I see what you're trying to do, but the fact of the matter is, a HUGE amount of the posters here live in countries where it's illegal. C'mon, you put Egypt and South Africa in there. There's probably only 5 posters on this entire board from those two places combined.



LOL there is one From Turkey (the steroid heaven) 

Living in Canada though fucking Nazi Customs


----------

